# Killington October 25 2016



## 180 (Oct 26, 2016)

Snow guns blazing, some wet, some not.  Good cover, some bumps forming by 2pm.  Free food at K1 and the peak.  Thanked Mike S for getting it going.  Also, hike Snowdon Peak on Monday to ski some surprisingly light powder.

That's KILLINGTON


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice.  Hard to believe it has already been five months since closing out last season on mud and black fly carcasses.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2016)

OP - got your message on the date.  This was from yesterday correct?  Yesterday was 10/25


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2016)

First report of the year! Thanks for posting. Can't wait to get it myself.


----------



## 180 (Oct 26, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> OP - got your message on the date.  This was from yesterday correct?  Yesterday was 10/25



please fix spelling


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 26, 2016)

Did you escape your Snowdon hike without any core shots?!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Oct 27, 2016)

No rocks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2016)

Awesome, way to get it !


----------

